# Anregungen zu kleinen Sparmaßnahmen /Alternativ-Komponenten am PCG-Mittelklasse-PC-Beispiel



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

*Anregungen zu kleinen Sparmaßnahmen /Alternativ-Komponenten am PCG-Mittelklasse-PC-Beispiel*

Wie schon hier und da mal erwähnt wirds für mich Zeit, nach vielen Jahren in ein neues System zu investieren.
Mein Budget-Vorstellungen liegen bei 500 - 600 Euro, DVD-Brenner-Laufwerk und Festplatten aus dem Alt-Rechner werden übernommen. 

Als Orientierungshilfe habe ich den von PCG empfohlenen Mittelklasse-PC genommen, wie aus dem Hardware-Special hier zu entnehmen:

Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video - PC-Konfigurationen: Mittelklasse-PC für 700 Euro

Die Zusammenstellung ist an sich gut, allerdings sehe ich da noch ein wenig Sparpotential darin.
Info vorab: An Overclocking bin ich nicht interessiert, ergo fallen dafür gedachte Komponenten komplett raus.

An der CPU (Intel i5-3470) würde ich festhalten, da ihm häufig ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Niveau erteilt wird.    
Auch das Netzteil (Corsair Builder Series CX500) würde ich nicht wechseln, unter 50 Euro wäre wohl am falschen Ende gespart.
Und beim RAM (8GB) wird es wohl auch bleiben.

Nach PCG würden CPU (170,- €), Netzteil (50,-€) und RAM (40,-€) zusammen grob 260 Euro ergeben.

Bleiben also noch Graka, Mainboard und Gehäuse.

*Graka:*
Sofern der Unterschied zwischen einer GTX 660 und einer GTX 660 ti nicht allzu groß ist, würde ich die GTX 660 bevorzugen.

Frage dazu: Eine normale 2GB-Karte nehmen oder am besten gleich 3 GB ? Zu was würdet ihr raten bzw. was macht mehr Sinn ?

Habe unter mindfactory eine Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 OC (2GB) für 183,-€ gesehen, und nur eine Reihe drunter gleich eine EVGA GTX 660 Superclocked mit 3B für 216,-€.

GeForce 6xx -> PCI Express NVIDIA -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware

*Mainboard:*
PCG gibt als Vorschlag das Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H für ca. 80,-€ an. Gibt es da noch andere ATX-Boards, die preislich drunter liegen und ebenso empfehlenswert sind, oder ist man hier schon am unteren Ende ?

*Gehäuse:*
Da bin ich eher anspruchslos. Maximal 60 Euro, mehr würde ich nicht reinstecken wollen. Muss keine Schönheit sein, hauptsache man hat genug Raum zum Einbauen und Lüftungsschlitze an den Seiten oder meinetwegen auf vorne.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Graka:*
> Sofern der Unterschied zwischen einer GTX 660 und einer GTX 660 ti nicht allzu groß ist, würde ich die GTX 660 bevorzugen.
> 
> Frage dazu: Eine normale 2GB-Karte nehmen oder am besten gleich 3 GB ? Zu was würdet ihr raten bzw. was macht mehr Sinn ?
> ...


Es ist schon ein nicht zu unterschätzender Unterschied zwischen der GTX660 und der GTX660TI. Statt zur 'normalen' GTX660 würde ich dann eher zur HD7870 greifen, die bietet mehr Bumms bei gleichem Preisniveau.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mainboard:*
> PCG gibt als Vorschlag das Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H für ca. 80,-€ an. Gibt es  da noch andere ATX-Boards, die preislich drunter liegen und ebenso  empfehlenswert sind, oder ist man hier schon am unteren Ende ?


 Es gibt noch erschwinglichere Boards, aber da büst du dann entweder Leistung durch langsamere/kleinere Chipsätze ein oder dir fehlen zukunftsträchtige Features wie z.B. PCIe 3.0 (bei älteren Intel Series-6-Chipsätzen).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein nicht zu unterschätzender Unterschied zwischen der GTX660 und der GTX660TI. Statt zur 'normalen' GTX660 würde ich dann eher zur HD7870 greifen, die bietet mehr Bumms bei gleichem Preisniveau.


Möchte lieber bei NVIDIA bleiben. Nenn es Glaubensentscheidung oder so, aber ich möchte ungern auf AMD wechseln.
Wieviel Unterschied liegt denn zwischen der normalen und der ti-Version, prozentual geschätzt ?
Und zu dem Extra-GB: Macht der überhaupt Sinn ?


RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Es gibt noch erschwinglichere Boards, aber da büst du dann entweder Leistung durch langsamere/kleinere Chipsätze ein oder dir fehlen zukunftsträchtige Features wie z.B. PCIe 3.0 (bei älteren Intel Series-6-Chipsätzen).


 Okay, dann wird es wohl auch beim Board bleiben. Kenne ich Chipsatz-Unterschiede nicht, von daher denke ich mal, dass du da mehr Ahnung hast.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung ist an sich gut, allerdings sehe ich da noch ein wenig Sparpotential darin.
> Info vorab: An Overclocking bin ich nicht interessiert, ergo fallen dafür gedachte Komponenten komplett raus.


Das ist mMn aber zu "kurz" gedacht, denn gerade die Intel CPUs in Verbindung mit einem guten Mainboard sind echte 'no brainer' Lösungen. Ohne Einstellung übertaktet das Board die CPU je nach Last(verteilung) eigenständig, bei der K Version kannst du sogar deutlich mehr herausholen, mein i7 2600K mit 3.6 GHz läuft vollautomatisch mit 4.3 GHz auf *allen* Kernen.

Ich setze auf einen relativ günstigen Scythe Lüfter, ggf. wären auch 4.6 GHz drin ... und das für ein paar EUR mehr.

So oder so würde ich definitiv keinen mitgelieferten Lüfter von Intel verbauen. Die sind im idle recht ruhig, aber unter Last war der von meinem i7 jedenfalls deutlich zu laut. Ein guter Lüfter kostet, je nach "Luxus" und Ausführung, 30-90 EUR. 

Mein ehem. CPU Lüfter, den hatte ich im i7 1st Gen, werkelt jetzt in unserem Server und das war ein Noctua Lüfter. Knapp 100 EUR damals dafür auf den Tisch gelegt, aber das Ding war grandios! 



> Auch das Netzteil (Corsair Builder Series CX500) würde ich nicht wechseln, unter 50 Euro wäre wohl am falschen Ende gespart.


*Ich *persönlich würde ja ein Enermax Gold mit ~500 Watt kaufen ... 



> Und beim RAM (8GB) wird es wohl auch bleiben.


Denke wenigstens *hier* sind wir uns einig! 



> Sofern der Unterschied zwischen einer GTX 660 und einer GTX 660 ti nicht allzu groß ist, würde ich die GTX 660 bevorzugen.
> Frage dazu: Eine normale 2GB-Karte nehmen oder am besten gleich 3 GB ? Zu was würdet ihr raten bzw. was macht mehr Sinn ?


Definitiv die 660 Ti kaufen, nicht die 'abgespeckte' 660 Version. Des Weiteren sind 2GB zu 3GB bei extrem hohen Auflösungen, d.h. mehr als FullHD + aktiviertem AA, interessant ... allerdings wird hier eher die Grafikkarte selbst limitieren als der eigentliche Arbeitsspeicher.

D.h. den Aufpreis von 2GB zu 3GB würde ich eher in eine Ti Variante investieren bzw. sogar in eine 670 GTX.




> *Mainboard:*
> PCG gibt als Vorschlag das Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H für ca. 80,-€ an. Gibt es da noch andere ATX-Boards, die preislich drunter liegen und ebenso empfehlenswert sind, oder ist man hier schon am unteren Ende ?


Gigabyte stellt gute Mobos her, keine Frage. Allerdings hab ich öfters gelesen, dass die Lüftersteuerung bei GB seit jeher Macken hat, auch in der brandneuen c't wird dieses Problem bei Mini-ITX Boards erneut angesprochen.



> *Gehäuse:*
> Da bin ich eher anspruchslos. Maximal 60 Euro, mehr würde ich nicht reinstecken wollen. Muss keine Schönheit sein, hauptsache man hat genug Raum zum Einbauen und Lüftungsschlitze an den Seiten oder meinetwegen auf vorne.


 Wie ich in einem anderen Thread empfohlen hab: Lian Li PC-A05! 

Nicht mein PC, sondern plain google Bildersuche, aber vermittelt einen guten Eindruck bzgl. Raum und Platz im Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist mMn aber zu "kurz" gedacht, denn gerade die Intel CPUs in Verbindung mit einem guten Mainboard sind echte 'no brainer' Lösungen. Ohne Einstellung übertaktet das Board die CPU je nach Last(verteilung) eigenständig, bei der K Version kannst du sogar deutlich mehr herausholen, mein i7 2600K mit 3.6 GHz läuft vollautomatisch mit 4.3 GHz auf *allen* Kernen.
> 
> Ich setze auf einen relativ günstigen Scythe Lüfter, ggf. wären auch 4.6 GHz drin ... und das für ein paar EUR mehr.


Ich hab generell keine Ahnung von Overclocking, und ehe ich mir da selbst was zerschieße, belasse ich es bei der Standard-Variante und bleibe so auf der Garantie-Seite. Mir fehlt die Muße dazu, noch viel an dem Takt, der Spannungszufuhr o.ä. rumzudoktern.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Definitiv die 660 Ti kaufen, nicht die 'abgespeckte' 660 Version. Des Weiteren sind 2GB zu 3GB bei extrem hohen Auflösungen, d.h. mehr als FullHD + aktiviertem AA, interessant ... allerdings wird hier eher die Grafikkarte selbst limitieren als der eigentliche Arbeitsspeicher.
> 
> D.h. den Aufpreis von 2GB zu 3GB würde ich eher in eine Ti Variante investieren bzw. sogar in eine 670 GTX.


Hmm... Dann müsste ich mal schauen ob die ti-Variante in nächster Zeit (so bis in den Frühling hinein) ein wenig im Preis runterrutscht. 50 Euro (und mehr) Unterschied bin ich, ohne genaue Angabe der Leistungsabstände, nicht bereit zusätzlich auszugeben. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Gigabyte stellt gute Mobos her, keine Frage. Allerdings hab ich öfters gelesen, dass die Lüftersteuerung bei GB seit jeher Macken hat, auch in der brandneuen c't wird dieses Problem bei Mini-ITX Boards erneut angesprochen.


Zu welcher Alternative (in ähnlicher Preislage) würdest du raten ?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab generell keine Ahnung von Overclocking, und ehe ich mir da selbst was zerschieße, belasse ich es bei der Standard-Variante und bleibe so auf der Garantie-Seite. Mir fehlt die Muße dazu, noch viel an dem Takt, der Spannungszufuhr o.ä. rumzudoktern.


Das ist ja das schöne ... brauchst du nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich, mit meinem Asus Board, lediglich im Bios den Multiplikator eingestellt und hab gesagt, dass er alle Kerne bei Last übertakten soll.

Automatisch, und ohne K Version des Prozessors, werden ja lediglich ein oder maximal zwei Kerne übertaktet, aber nicht alle vier und schon garnicht um den Faktor, den ich eingestellt habe.

Du brauchst auch nichts am FSB etc. zu ändern ... das einzige, was du per Hand änderst, ist der Multiplikator und der ist eben nur in der K Version frei wählbar.



> Hmm... Dann müsste ich mal schauen ob die ti-Variante in nächster Zeit (so bis in den Frühling hinein) ein wenig im Preis runterrutscht. 50 Euro (und mehr) Unterschied bin ich, ohne genaue Angabe der Leistungsabstände, nicht bereit zusätzlich auszugeben.


Also wir reden hier schon von rund 20% ... das sind 1/5 der gesamten Leistung. Hier findest du eine kleine Übersicht:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



> Zu welcher Alternative (in ähnlicher Preislage) würdest du raten ?


 *Ich* persönlich greif seit Jahrzehnten nur noch zu guten Asus Boards. Die kosten ggf. ein paar EUR mehr, aber ich hatte noch *nie* Probleme mit auch nur einem Board. Aber wie ich meinte, GB stellt gute Boards her und das Teil auf Arbeit, allerdings für AMD F3, läuft genauso super. Als dritte Alternative fällt mir noch MSI als guter Hersteller ein ... aber mein Stand der Technik hat beim i7 2nd Gen aufgehört, seitdem überfliege ich mangels Aufrüstinteresse Tests zu der aktuellen Generation nur noch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne ... brauchst du nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich, mit meinem Asus Board, lediglich im Bios den Multiplikator eingestellt und hab gesagt, dass er alle Kerne bei Last übertakten soll.
> 
> Automatisch, und ohne K Version des Prozessors, werden ja lediglich ein oder maximal zwei Kerne übertaktet, aber nicht alle vier und schon garnicht um den Faktor, den ich eingestellt habe.
> 
> Du brauchst auch nichts am FSB etc. zu ändern ... das einzige, was du per Hand änderst, ist der Multiplikator und der ist eben nur in der K Version frei wählbar.


 Ächz...
Dann muss ich allerdings wieder tiefer in die Geldbörse greifen, und dann muss ich auch auf den passenden RAM achten, wenn ich schon overclocke. Allerdings finde ich überhaupt keinen 3470er mit k. Fängt das nicht erst mit der 3570er-Familie an ? 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wir reden hier schon von rund 20% ... das sind 1/5 der gesamten Leistung. Hier findest du eine kleine Übersicht:
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


 20%... Hui, DAS ist allerdings ein großer Unterschied. Dann werd ich wohl verstärkt Preiskontrollen im Februar/März machen müssen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Möchte lieber bei NVIDIA bleiben. Nenn es Glaubensentscheidung oder so, aber ich möchte ungern auf AMD wechseln.
> Wieviel Unterschied liegt denn zwischen der normalen und der ti-Version, prozentual geschätzt ?


Laut Benchmarks gut zwischen 12 und 20% je nach Spiel. Die -TI hat eben mehr Textureinheiten und Shaderprozessoren.


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Okay, dann wird es wohl auch beim Board bleiben. Kenne ich Chipsatz-Unterschiede nicht, von daher denke ich mal, dass du da mehr Ahnung hast.


 Ich hab zu einem MSI-Z77A-G41 gegriffen, dass war mit dem Performancechipsatz recht günstig. Als Anhaltspunkt einfach mal folgendes:

*B75/H75* - Low-End-Desktop
*Q75/Q77* - Business-Desktop
*Z75* - Mainstream
*Z77* - Performance
*X79* - High-End


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich hab zu einem MSI-Z77A-G41 gegriffen, dass war mit dem Performancechipsatz recht günstig. Als Anhaltspunkt einfach mal folgendes:
> 
> 
> *B75/H75* - Low-End-Desktop
> ...


 SEHR interessant !

Puh... Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl der CPU und GPU überdenken sollte, wirds mit den 600 Euro als Maximalgrenze nie und nimmer hinhauen... Ach Mensch...


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

Wird's Aufrüsten oder Neubau? Also ich bin mit 600€ bei den letzten beiden PCs gut zurechtgekommen (mit kleinen Tricks, zugegeben).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Wird's Aufrüsten oder Neubau? Also ich bin mit 600€ bei den letzten beiden PCs gut zurechtgekommen (mit kleinen Tricks, zugegeben).


 An sich ein Neubau, bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich noch Komponenten aus meinem aktuellen PC, die ich weiterhin nutzen werde:
Ein SATA-DVD-Brenner-Laufwerk, eine SATA-HDD und eine IDE-HDD, die ich mit ner entsprechenden Controller-Karte betreiben kann.

Darum war das PCG-Beispiel ein guter Ansatzpunkt, an dem ich mich gut richten und entsprechend kalkulieren konnte.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2013)

Wobei die Klassifizierung mit Low-End etc. nicht ganz stimmt, denn die Wahl des Chipsatz ist eben primär eine Frage der Ausstattung und Zusatzfeatures, wie eben integrierte GPU des K Prozessors nutzen können oder damals mit dem Z68 Chipsatz diese SSD+HDD Hybridlösung aufsetzen.

Wenn man auf den ganzen Schmuh verzichten kann, dann reicht z.B. "locker" der B Chipsatz. 

Ich hab z.B. folgendes Board: 
ASUS P8P67 DELUXE B3 - P67

... und das war eben die logischste Entscheidung, da ich die anderen Features wie oben angesprochen nicht benötige.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

Naja, dann solltest du mit den 600€ doch eigentlich gut wegkommen. Prozessor - 60€, Board - 80€, RAM - 30€/60€, Netzteil - 50€, Gehäuse - 50€, GraKa - 250€, CPU-Kühler - 35€...sind bei mir so um die 600€...

EDIT: Hab mich verrechnet...wird doch eng 
Aber man könnte sich RAM und Gehäuse z.B. Gebraucht besorgen...würde sicherlich 50€ sparen...


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn man auf den ganzen Schmuh verzichten kann, dann reicht z.B. "locker" der B Chipsatz.
> 
> Ich hab z.B. folgendes Board:
> ASUS P8P67 DELUXE B3 - P67
> ...


 Das sehe ich nicht so, denn der B75 unterstütz nur 1xSATA6-Port. Selbst wenn mehrere auf dem Board verbaut sind wird die Datentransferrate der Ports dennoch unterirdisch sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei die Klassifizierung mit Low-End etc. nicht ganz stimmt, denn die Wahl des Chipsatz ist eben primär eine Frage der Ausstattung und Zusatzfeatures, wie eben integrierte GPU des K Prozessors nutzen können oder damals mit dem Z68 Chipsatz diese SSD+HDD Hybridlösung aufsetzen.
> 
> Wenn man auf den ganzen Schmuh verzichten kann, dann reicht z.B. "locker" der B Chipsatz.
> 
> ...


Was ungefähr in meine Richtung gehen würde. Integrierte GPU brauche ich auch nicht, und das was man standardgemäß auf dem Board drauf hat (USB2.0 oder 3.0, LAN, Onboard-Audio), deckt meine Bedürfnisse voll ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Naja, dann solltest du mit den 600€ doch eigentlich gut wegkommen. Prozessor - 60€, Board - 80€, RAM - 30€/60€, Netzteil - 50€, Gehäuse - 50€, GraKa - 250€, CPU-Kühler - 35€...sind bei mir so um die 600€...
> 
> EDIT: Hab mich verrechnet...wird doch eng
> Aber man könnte sich RAM und Gehäuse z.B. Gebraucht besorgen...würde sicherlich 50€ sparen...


 Prozzi 60 Euro ?! Also ich wollte keinen Celeron oder Ähnliches...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2013)

Das mag stimmen, nur brauch man sich nichts vormachen und glauben, dass SATA6 gg.über SATA3 jetzt der riesengroße Unterschied ist. sauerlandboy will erstmal eh keine SSD haben, aber selbst dann sind die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile von 6G zu 3G eher gering und auch max. messbar, nicht fühlbar.

Aber das ist, was ich meinte ... Unterschieden wird hier primär nach Zusatzleistungen, nicht die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit der CPU ... um mal beim Beispiel zu bleiben. Sicherlich sollte man sich vorab informieren, was man benötigt, aber ich hab damals eben ganz klar den P Chipsatz gewählt, dafür aber die 'top notch' Ausführung.

Wahllos jetzt z.B. zum X79 Board greifen macht mMn keinen Sinn ...


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Prozzi 60 Euro ?! Also ich wollte keinen Celeron oder Ähnliches...


 Wie gesagt...grober Schnitzer beim Addieren  Ich bin dann doch bei 650 Eiern gelandet.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wahllos jetzt z.B. zum X79 Board greifen macht mMn keinen Sinn ...


Nicht nur deiner Meinung nach. Aber wenigstens einen H77 oder eben lieber den Z77 Chipsatz würde ich schon empfehlen. Es geht ja bei der  CPU-Lane-Aufteilung weiter...wenn er sagt er steckt Zusatzkarten wird sich der Unterschied zwischen B75/H77 zu Z75/Z77 schon bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ungefähr in meine Richtung gehen würde. Integrierte GPU brauche ich auch nicht, und das was man standardgemäß auf dem Board drauf hat (USB2.0 oder 3.0, LAN, Onboard-Audio), deckt meine Bedürfnisse voll ab.


 Ich hab grad mal geschaut, mein Board hat damals, Oktober 2011, 190 EUR gekostet ... es gab günstigere, und deutlich teurere.

Dealbreaker war für mich damals u.a. das USB 3.0 Rack, was in einem 5,25" Schacht eingebaut wird. Damit besaß der Rechner vier *echte* USB 3.0 Slots, das war 2011 schon ein Novum, denn damals waren, wenn überhaupt, zwei USB 3.0 Slots Standard.

Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn: nur weil Boards teuer sind und hohe Ziffern haben, müssen sie nicht gleich ideal und das Beste darstellen, mehr wollte ich garnicht sagen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...grober Schnitzer beim Addieren  Ich bin dann doch bei 650 Eiern gelandet.


 ...

Naja, bis zum Frühling kann ich noch locker aushalten, und evtl. lassen sich hier und da einige Preisdrücker finden. Ich muss dann einfach mal schauen...

Die Sache mit der GTX 660 ti werde ich mir jedenfalls zu Herzen nehmen, beim core5 mit "k"... Muss ich mir noch überlegen, denn der Spaß würde nochmal locker 50 Euro zusätzlich veranschlagen...

Ist schon schwer, wenn man so ein Sparfuchs ist... ^^

Aber mit Gebraucht-Hardware fange ich gar nicht erst an. Lieber spare ich  da noch etwas am Gehäuse, da bekommt man auch für 30 - 40 Euro was Brauchbares. Und was den RAM angeht... 10 Euro weniger für Gebraucht-Riegel reissen auch keine Bäume aus. Also wenn dann nur Neu-Ware.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

Ich kann den 3450 und 3570k gut vergleichen, da ich mir den einen und meiner Lebensabschnittsgefährtin den anderen eingesetzt habe. Im Auslieferungszustand machen die beiden Dinger keine großen Unterschiede (ich gehe mal von der Geschwindigkeit beim Entpacken einer großen .rar-Datei auf beiden Kisten aus). Der zusätzliche Preis lohnt sich also wirklich nur wenn du, wie ich, perspektivisch mal übertakten möchtest um den Neukauf der Nachfolge-CPU zu verzögern.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2013)

Wobei das jetzt nicht unbedingt die Einsatzgebiete sind, wenn, dann macht nicht das *ent*packen Sinn, sondern das *komprimieren* der Daten. Wobei ich doch stark vermute, dass Winrar nicht wirklich auf Mehrkernprozessoren optimiert ist. 

Mir fällt es bei Spielen auf, denn 4.3 Ghz merkt man schon deutlich gg.über 3.6 Ghz und vorallem bei Foto- und Videobearbeitung ist die Mehrleistung ( + Übertaktung ) grandios. Zugegeben, ich hab einen i7, aber das dürfte nicht soooooo stark ins Gewicht fallen.

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung: wer einen K Prozessor kauft und *nicht *übertaktet, der verschenkt Geld. Logischerweise. Dann soll man eben bei der nicht K Version und bleiben, kein Problem.


----------



## RichardLancelot (30. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei das jetzt nicht unbedingt die Einsatzgebiete sind, wenn, dann macht nicht das *ent*packen Sinn, sondern das *komprimieren* der Daten. Wobei ich doch stark vermute, dass Winrar nicht wirklich auf Mehrkernprozessoren optimiert ist.


7zip...aber das Problem dürfte identisch sein 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung: wer einen K Prozessor kauft und *nicht *übertaktet, der verschenkt Geld. Logischerweise. Dann soll man eben bei der nicht K Version und bleiben, kein Problem.


Yap, über die 15€ sollte man nachdenken. Ich hab sie investiert, weil ich mir so in 2 Jahren sicherlich die Ausgabe für einen Neuprozessor sparen kann bzw. diese erstmal noch min. 1 Jahr verzögern kann.
Aber ich werd mal noch n' Benchmark mit den beiden CPUs machen um den Abstand der ~40€ Preisunterschied genau zu sehen.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (1. Februar 2013)

der aufpreis vom 3570 auf  den 3570k ist in der praxis mehr sind höher als 15€ denn zum einen muss man so zwingend auf ein z77 Mainboard wechseln was eigentlich ansonsten nicht notwendig ist und man muss mehr für die Kühlung ausgeben. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich zufriedender besitzer eines 3570k welches sich auf dem z77 pro3 asrock befindet und auf 4.4ghz @1.2v  getackten ist.  Übrigens belief sich dieses over locken auf wenige Minuten da ich den turbo Modus von 3.8 auf 4.4 angehoben habe und anschließend den "Turbo-extra-Spannung"-blabla mit glaub ich  +0.1 Volt eingeschaltet hab.

BZW: ne ssd ist empfehlenswert auch wenn es nur eine 60gb ssd aus ebay ist.


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Februar 2013)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> [...] zwingend auf ein z77 Mainboard wechseln was eigentlich ansonsten nicht notwendig ist und man muss mehr für die Kühlung ausgeben.


Wieso? Also a) warum muss es zum übertakten zwingend ein Z77-Board sein und b) wieso muss man dann mehr in Kühlung investieren? Ein guter und leiser Kühler kostet um die 40€, da ist es doch unerheblich ob die CPU mit 35°C heizt oder, im übertakteten Betrieb, auf 50-60°C kommt. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht dass man Übertakten mit Mehrkosten gleichsetzen kann, das hängt ja eindeutig vom angestrebten Potential ab.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Wieso? Also a) warum muss es zum übertakten zwingend ein Z77-Board sein


 Weil nur die P- und Z-Chipsätze eine lohnenswerte und leichte Übertaktung bieten und die P-Chipsätze wiederum "veraltet" sind, daher nimmt man Z77 bzw. könnte auch eines der 2-3 Z75-Boards nehmen.



> und b) wieso muss man dann mehr in Kühlung investieren? Ein guter und leiser Kühler kostet um die 40€, da ist es doch unerheblich ob die CPU mit 35°C heizt oder, im übertakteten Betrieb, auf 50-60°C kommt. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht dass man Übertakten mit Mehrkosten gleichsetzen kann, das hängt ja eindeutig vom angestrebten Potential ab.


 Man sollte nur halt keinen Kühler für nur 10€ nehmen, aber ansonsten: so ab 20-25€ ist der Kühler sicher nicht der Grund, DURCH den ein bestimmter Takt nicht mehr erreicht wird. Bevor eine moderne CPU zu heiß wir, stürzt sie eher aus anderen Gründen ab.



@Sauerlandboy: wenn Du warten kannst, dann warte. Für 600€ und ohne OC: core i5 der 3000er-Reihe für 180€, Mainboard für 60-70€, 8GB RAM für 40€, Gehäuse 40€, Netzteil 50€, 1000GB HDD 60€, Brenner 20€ => da sind 460€. Da kommt an sich dann nur ganz knapp eine GTX 660 in Frage. ODER Du nimmst erstmal nur einen Intel G860, der ist ca vergleichbar mit einem AMD X4 965, welcher immer noch mehr als ausreicht für jedes Game auf hohen und maximalen Details, siehe hier: AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs?      somit sparst Du 100€ und kannst bei der Graka was besseres nehmen, eben eine AMD 7950 bzw. wenn Du trotz Deines Alters Nvidia-Fanboy bist   eine GTX 660 Ti (die dann aber etwas langsamer ist), und vlt ein etwas besseres Netzteil. Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler.


Es ist schwer zu sagen, was in der Summe mehr FPS bringt: G860 + sehr gute Graka oder i5-3400/3500er + nur eine GTX 660...


----------

